

Phone-sex company is amassing 1-800 numbers - lzy
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42658653/ns/business-small_business/

======
gus_massa
They are charging only 9.6 cents per month per number. If they raise this to
9.6 _dollars_ per month per number, any compay with <10 numbers will not see
any difference in it's anual budget.

------
daimyoyo
Does anyone even pay for phone sex anymore? I'd thought that business model
went out with dial up ISP's and people screaming in a trading pit on the stock
exchange.

------
burgerbrain
The solution to this is the same as the solution to spam... kill all who
respond. They are too stupid to live in this society.

